# extension cost-don't want to waste builders time



## hungrypig (4 Aug 2010)

Hi. We would like to extend out the back of our house in about two years. Obviously we will have to have our finances in order well in advance of this. The problem is we have no idea of building costs at the minute. I do not want to ask builders to come around and give us quotes as I know I will not be needing their servives in the near future, this is also the case for architects. As the size of the extension will depend on the budget could anyone tell me how much you have paid for an extension recently and roughly what size it was.Also did the project go over budget. Thanks


----------



## niceoneted (5 Aug 2010)

There is no telling what building costs will be in two years time. 
Prices are altering all the time. 
I suggest to just save as much as you can then get a better idea nearer the time. 
Also the specific finish will have an affect on price.


----------



## onq (9 Aug 2010)

All your questions are irrelevant to a greater or lesser degree, hungrypig.

You need to pose these questions nearer the time and frame them clearly.

Most extensions can be brought in on time and on budget, except for clients.

Clients tend to make changes regardless of your advices not to do so and this costs. 

FWIW

ONQ

  [broken link removed]

  All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied          upon                                   as a defence or support -  in     and     of     itself  -         should       legal        action       be            taken.
  Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise        in                                     Real Life with rights to     inspect    and      issue         reports    on     the         matters        at          hand.


----------



## RKQ (10 Aug 2010)

I agree with ONQ & niceoneted.
I still believe that €100 per square foot is about right currently, for Builders standard finish - basic. Some can get this down to €80/sqft.

Rates will be dearer in Cities like Galway. Any neighbours building at the moment?

I've no idea what prices will be like in 2 years, higher or lower?
Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## nediaaa (10 Aug 2010)

i agree with RKQ


----------



## onq (17 Aug 2010)

Far too much agreement in this thread because I agree with RKQ too. 

You may get your basic house cost down to well below €100/sq.ft. but the finishing out of the site or laying in the drainage connection or tank and the access and driveway will push things up to this level again.

While this seems a long way from the €167+ per sq.ft. estate design 4 bed house rebuilding guideline quoted by Bruce Shaw and the Surveyors, there doesn't seem much room for improvement below this figure, given that materials haven't dropped as fast or as far as house prices.

Also the Bruce Shaw figure is a qualified figure for house rebuilding and has notable exclusions and inclusions and can be found here.

http://www.bruceshaw.ie/cost_management/latest_publications/Bruce%20Shaw%20Handbook%202010.pdf

See P. 60 - 4 Bed 118 sq.m. = €1,804/sq.m. = over €167/sq.ft.

See the 8 qualifications listed which include; -

_"The figures allow for demolition costs,
professional fees incurred in reinstatement
and VAT at 13.5% on building costs and 21%
on professional fees."_

The professional surveyors have to stand over profitable figures.
Direct labour will reduce the figure as will below cost selling.
Be wary of figures that are too low - dodgy materials!

ONQ

  [broken link removed]

  All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied           upon                                   as a defence or support -   in     and     of     itself  -         should       legal         action       be            taken.
  Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise         in                                     Real Life with rights to      inspect    and      issue         reports    on     the          matters        at          hand.


----------

